
Ask HN: What happened to 'Deleting Uber is the least you can do' - K0nserv
This post[0] was on the frontpage at #2, but suddenly dropped several pages in the span of a few minutes[1]. What happened?<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13687493<p>1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnrankings.info&#x2F;13687493&#x2F;
======
greenyoda
You can see some feedback from one of the moderators here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13689174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13689174)

------
detaro
Presumably flagged by users, that has strong negative ranking weight.

